
The fastest way to flatten a list in Python - __chrisconlan__
https://chrisconlan.com/fastest-way-to-flatten-a-list-in-python/
======
asplake
There’s also the less obvious but still I think quite well-known recipe that
uses itertools.chain. How it compares speed-wise I don’t know.

~~~
__chrisconlan__
Do you mind sharing? I'd like to add it here.
[https://github.com/chrisconlan/fast-
python/blob/master/src/f...](https://github.com/chrisconlan/fast-
python/blob/master/src/flatten_lists.py)

